
Show HN: Go-fuck-yourself; make your code build, forcefully - adamryman
https://github.com/adamryman/go-fuck-yourself#ugh
======
adamryman
Bonus fact.

`go-fuck-youself` is great for developing `go-fuck-yourself`.

All you got to do is:

    
    
        $ cat howto.md | gophersay
         ------------------------
        // get updates
        go-fuck-yourself get -u github.com/adamryman/go-fuck-yourself
        // make updates
        go-fuck-yourself build github.com/adamryman/go-fuck-yourself
        // or
        go-fuck-yourself install github.com/adamryman/go-fuck-yourself
         ------------------------
           \
            \
             \   ,_---~~~~~----._
          _,,_,*^____      _____``*g*\"*,
         / __/ /'     ^.  /      \ ^@q   f
        [  @f | @))    |  | @))   l  0 _/
         \`/   \~____ / __ \_____/    \
          |           _l__l_           I
          }          [______]           I
          ]            | | |            |
          ]             ~ ~             |
          |                            |
           |                           |
    
    
    
    

And bam!, your new version of `go-fuck-yourself` will build!

~~Plz give a star if you dig~~

------
sonofgod
I'm getting some sort of resource allocation error, I think it's requesting
that I get fucked, but it has no more fucks to give.

:P

~~~
adamryman
Make sure you run

    
    
        go-fuck-yourself build code.go
    

As it is a wrapper around the go command.

Though it will only try 100 times. As some code will never build. And
currently has a bug when you have multiple syntax errors on a line it can
delete the wrong lines. I know how to fix it, though it is low priority, if
someone makes an issue, I will get around to it though.

------
surrey-fringe
rood

